# Synergy Fabricators/Trailer MFG?



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you guys think about a local biz. building all aluminum trailers?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

That's gonna be pretty.
Are you going bolted or welded construction?


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

are you asking or selling them?? I need one for my boat. :thumbup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Trailer*

This one is welded. If we proceed we will have it engineered for working loads.


----------

